
How hard is your email to say? - vicarrion
https://dillonshook.com/how-hard-is-your-email-to-say/
======
schwartzworld
All good points. I get annoyed with my own email address sometimes. Its easy
to remember and easy to say, but using a less common TLD (.world) has its
drawbacks namely:

\- Some apps may use an email validation regex that excludes new TLDs. 99% of
users are coming from .com or .org TLDs, and so devs sometimes unnecessarily
restrict valid inputs on email forms.

\- People expect .com or .org and if I ever verbally give someone my email, I
feel I need to specify that it's just .world and not .world.com or something
like that.

